
A Virus and Two Types of Bacteria as Major Causes of Alzheimer's - nikolay
http://neurosciencenews.com/microbes-alzheimers-neurology-3826/
======
jfmiller28
Ok, I'l be candid, I never feel very confident in my ability to separate news
from hype when it comes to medical innovations. Can someone with some
experience in the field give me some idea about how authoritative and well
founded this report is. So many times researchers with put out this big press
release of an initial finding that is going to completely rewrite a branch of
medical science, then it gets peer reviewed into oblivion and is never
mentioned again.

------
DrScump
Well, it seems to say that the participants are confident that certain
microbes (measles, HSV-1, chlamydia) not previously associated with AD can be
causative of AD. It doesn't propose any new treatment or cure methods.

Given the chlamydia finding, I wonder if syphilis (especially secondary or
tertiary) would have a similar effect.

